# Transistores de potencia quemados en AMPO de 40+40Wrms.



## Alejandrodb2006 (Feb 11, 2009)

Mi problema surgio una vez armada la potencia y en etapa de calibración, regulando el preset que esta destinado a modificar la tensión a la mitad en el encuentro de las resistencias de salida de 0.33 Ω con la pata positiva del capacitor de salida, se quemaron los componentes que en el diagrama estan coloreados de amarillo, suponiendo que quizas habia hecho un corto con el destornillador relojero metálico, cambie los transistores y resistencias (en este primer caso tambien se quemo una R de 47 Ω que conecta el colector del Bc639 con el preset de 100 Ω), y continue calibrando todo;(ahora realizando la calibración con un objeto no metálico)  ya que el otro canal y segun las mediciones otorgadas por la revista y siguiendo los consejos de Fogonazo en este post https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/about19696.html, parecia funcionar como deberia, me dispuse a probarlo, primero lo hice con una R de 8Ω por 50W, la lampara serie de 25W con la que esta alimentando este canal incremento su incandescencia indicando que algo andaba mal, efectivamente, volvi a medir todo y los mismos componentes que se habian quemado en el otro canal ahora lo habian hecho en este (a excepción de la R del colector del Bc639 con el preset de 100Ω).
El pcb lo diseñe en el PcbWizard, una ves terminado lo revise y al no encontrar fallas, lleve a cabo el proceso de plasmarlo en una placa (tambien arduamente revisada), por ende descarto; conexiones invertidas, transistores y componentes mal conectados (por mí), si hay en el diseño algo mal disposicionado o erroneo no lo sé.

Por lo cual pregunto y viendo el diagrama, ¿les parece que algun componente se encuentra invertido o mal disposicionado?¿Algo erroneo de mi parte?¿Este circuito funciona?.

Les estaré muy agradecido por sus respuestas, ya que hace una semana estoy revisando , testeando y desmontado todo y no puedo dar con la solución.



PD: Este post lo había creado hace 2 días atrás, pero debido a que hacia alusión directa a un par de usuarios en particular, y como bien me lo hizo notar Fogonazo, podía llegar a interpretarse como una ofensa o falta de respeto a los otros usuarios, al que lo haya sentido de ese modo, mis más sinceras disculpas

PD2: Fogonazo me habia indicado que quizas podian estar invertidos o mal posicionados los BD's, pero lamentablemente esa no es la causa del problema.


----------



## Cacho (Feb 11, 2009)

El PCB tiene al menos un error.
Si te fijás, los dos colectores de los TIPs deben ir a un extremo de una R de 0Ω33 cada uno. El otro extremo al positivo del electrolítico de salida y de su negativo se toma la señal.
En tu caso R2 parece bien conectada, pero no R1 y el condensador tiene la polaridad invertida.
Si ese detalle fue considerado y se conectaron las R y el C como debían, es posible que esté oscilando el circuito.
Para evitrlo debería haber un condensador de entre 56 y 100pf (típicamente) entre B y C del BC639 (hay uno en el BC547 de la entrada) y si aparecieran otros entre B y C de los drivers no estaría de más. Por otro lado, el BC639 se puede quedar corto en disipación (800/1000mW, según los distintos fabricantes). Para no quemarlos te recomiendo SACAR los dos TIPs de potencia para hacer las pruebas (el sonido que vas a escuchar va a ser el de los drivers) y cambiar el BC639 por un BD137. El pinout en teoría es igual, así que va a ir fácil.

Si funciona como debe (bajito, claro) soldá de nuevo los TIPs y empezá la calibración con el "Método Fogonazo", que anda muy bien.
Si no anda, contá qué pasó.

Saludos y espero que algo de esto ayude.


----------



## Alejandrodb2006 (Feb 11, 2009)

San Cacho, me disculpo, cometí un error en el pcb que posteé; debido a que las R's de salida, los TIP's y el capacitor no tienen las medidas correctas, ya que los que tenia en la biblioteca eran mas pequeños de los que yo necesitaba, los tuve que diseñar yo mismo, como solo dibujé las patas y no el encapsulado, me servi de los que habia en la biblioteca (para graficar mejor al momento de posear el pcb), por lo mismo las patas de las resistencias de salida no concuerdan con las originales.
Igualmente no desestimé su sugerencia, pero como verá en la imagen de abajo, no hay tal error.


----------



## Cacho (Feb 11, 2009)

Fenómeno, entonces olvidate de la primera parte y seguí desde "Si ese detalle fue considerado..." Seguramente el circuito oscila o el BC639 se quema y arrastra al resto.

El circuito parece funcionar. Si no hay errores en el PCB debería andar.
¿De casualidad sabés cuáles eran los transistores originales del amplificador?

Edit: Me acabo de dar cuenta de que el BC548 que controla el bias (¿por qué no usar un 547 como en la entrada?) está montado contra el disipador de los TR de potencia. Debería estar en contacto térmico con el disipador de los drivers (si lo hubiera) o con alguno de los drivers en sí. Si no, corrés el riesgo de que regule mal a medida que calienta el amplificador.
Aclaro que ésto es así porque los drivers no están montados en el mismo disipador que los de potencia...
¿Y no dice algo así como "NO RADIADOR" a la derecha y abajo del 548?

Saludos


----------



## Alejandrodb2006 (Feb 11, 2009)

Es verdad, en el esquema dice "no radiador", pero en el texto asegura (dos veces) que va montado; "en union termica con los transistores de salida", vio, a veces, ya perdí la cuenta, los de saber electronica dan información por demas contradictoria. Los driver's no tienen radiador. Los transistores originales son esos, los que se ven, el tema es que sobre-escribí el diagrama con el photoshop para que se noten mejor, el tipo y modelo de transistores.

Perdóneme Cacho pero todavía no tuve tiempo de probar el circuito de la forma en la cual usted me lo recomendó, aun así me surgió una duda, ¿Es posible que por la oscilación los transistores se quemen? ¿O ésto conlleva a un cascada de problemas que termina afectando a uno y luego a todos los transistores?.


----------



## Cacho (Feb 14, 2009)

Hola Alejandro.
No hay nada por lo que disculparse, tardá lo que te lleve el asunto. Eso sí, si me vas a tratar de usted me vas a hacer sentir viejo     

La oscilacion de los amplificadores se suele dar en el amplificador de voltaje o en los drivers (en realidad, en uno de los dos). Esto se traslada sin mucha dificultad al resto... Y tenemos una fábrica de calor que puede quemar un transistor sin demasiado esfuerzo. Una vez que uno se quema, dependiendo de cuál y en qué estado quede, puede hacer que se quemen otros (cosa frecuente). 

La solución es poner un capacitor de bajo valor entre la base y el colector del/los transistor/es que puedan oscilar. Los valores usuales están entre los 56 y 100pf, aunque se pueden encontrar más grandes y más chicos. En inglés se llaman "Miller Caps", y si googleás eso vas a encontrar bastante información sobre el tema.

Saludos


----------



## Alejandrodb2006 (Feb 20, 2009)

Al fin tuve la oportunidad de probar nuevamente el amplificador, (sin los tip's de salida, pero con el bc548 que va montado en el radiador) en esta ocasión intercalé los capacitores entre B y C, de los valores registrados en la imagen, luego de suministrarle alimentación a la placa y transcurrido un minuto, palpe la temperatura de los BD's, con lo cual noté que se calentaron de forma excesiva, no así el bc 639.

Nuevamente alimente la etapa, poniendo enfasis en el sensado de la temperatura de los drivers, registrando un incremento de la misma, a medida que transcurria el tiempo, luego de 2 minutos, debi retirar el dedo con el cual estaba tocando el bd, ya que me era imposible seguir teniendolo, el otro bd calento de forma similar, a continuación corte la alimentación, el bc 639 (y el bc548), como en la primera prueba no habia levantado temperatura.

Afortunadamente nada se quemó en esta prueba, lo que me lleva a pensar dos cosas, o los driver's van montados en disipadores (cosa que creo improbable ya que calientan en demasia sin carga) o algo esta mál en el diseño del mismo.

P.D: San Cacho, disculpe, no lo trato más de usted, es que uno no sabe con quien se encuentra en la web, una de las desventajas de internet es que no se sabe con quien está hablando, más allá de que se supone que la mayoria son jovenes (yo tengo 22), quizas alguien se ofende si es muy directo a la hora de preguntar o entablar una conversación.


----------



## Guest (Feb 20, 2009)

Alejandrodb2006 dijo:
			
		

> Es verdad, en el esquema dice "no radiador", pero en el texto asegura (dos veces) que va montado; "en union termica con los transistores de salida", vio, a veces, ya perdí la cuenta, los de saber electronica dan información por demas contradictoria.
> Los driver's no tienen radiador.
> Los transistores originales son esos, los que se ven, el tema es que sobreescribí el diagrama con el photoshop para que se noten mejor, el tipo y modelo de transistores.



Que tal Alejandrodb2006; uno de los errores que tienes es haber confiado en los articulos de "saber electronica" (sin ofender), yo ensamble este mismo amplificador en el año 1999 y nunca trabajo bien, se calentaba en exceso y como los articulos de esa revista son la verdad copias de las copias de las copias de otros articulos pues ya te imagianaras, existen mejores diseños y mas eficientes; pero bueno. En cuestion de la puesta en marcha no te bases en las tensiones que te indican en el diagrama, lo primero que tienes que hacer es colocar un fusible de 500mA en el posivito de la alimentacion, despues alimenta el circuito y coloca un voltimetro en VDC y rango arriba de 60V en la union de las resistencias de 2W la otra punta con referencia a tierra y procede a mover (P5) hasta medir 30VDC, despues coloca un amperimetro en el bus positivo de la alimentacion y gira (P6) hasta medir una corriente de reposo de 30mA, una vez hecho eso el amplificador debe trabajar, y te recomiendo que coloques los driver (BD137 y 138) ya sea un disipador del tipo TO220 o que los coloques sobre el disipador de los TIP33 y 34, porque se van a calentar y bastante; otra cosa para el ajsute de los controles P5 y P6 es colocarlos inicialmente a la mitad y partir de alli para hacer los ajsutes de tension y corriente.

Saludos.


----------



## Cacho (Feb 20, 2009)

Apenas te llevo 8 años, che... Olvidémonos del usted y del "san" del nick. Está sólo porque alguien ya había usado "Cacho" en el foro, nada más  

Había escrito algunas conjeturas, pero mejor te dejo en manos de Luciperrro, que lo armó.

Saludos


----------



## Alejandrodb2006 (Feb 21, 2009)

...los articulos de esa revista son la verdad copias de las copias de las copias de otros articulos...

Jajaja, muy bueno, es verdad, la proxima vez busco un diseño que se halla probado por algun participante del foro y que le funcionó bien, fui bastante idiota, ya que lo comence desde cero (yo mismo calcule y bobine el transformador, compré los componentes, con el dinero ya gastado deberia de tener el clase D de 200W x 2).
el problema en cuanto a la calibración es que nunca funciono como deberia, por un lado, al alimentar la etapa esta representa una gran caida de tensión, en vacio tiene 57 V (la fuente), luego de conectar la etapa decae en el orden de los 5 a los 15 volts, el preset de 100k que se encarga de regular la tensión a la mitad funciona bien, no así el que regula la corriente de reposo (preset de 100Ω), que en la posición de menor resistencia del preset (0 Ω) calibra la misma entre 90 a 100mA, y esto no se puede remediar ya que el preset llegó a su tope, (aumentando la resistividad del preset, se incrementa la corriente de reposo).

...otra cosa para el ajuste de los controles P5 y P6 es colocarlos inicialmente a la mitad y partir de alli para hacer los ajustes de tension y corriente...
Yo hacia exactamente eso antes de calibrar, asi obtenia un balance en los preset's y teoricamente evitaba un problema.

...despues coloca un amperimetro en el bus positivo de la alimentacion y gira (P6) hasta medir una corriente de reposo de 30mA...
Como indicaba más arriba, el preset llega a su tope de menor resistividad dejando la corriente de reposo en 90 a 100mA.

...te recomiendo que coloques los driver (BD137 y 138) ya sea un disipador del tipo TO220...
La etapa la estoy probando con una serie, lampara de 25w y los transistores de potencia desconectados, aún así los BD137 y 138 se calientan de una forma increible, supongo que por la corriente de reposo excesiva, no me quiero imaginar si esto llegase a funcionar, con carga y a maxima potencia.

San Cacho, muchas gracias por tomarse el tiempo de responder, al igual que luciperro, igualmente si tiene alguna propuesta y cree que tendrá relevancia en cuanto a la solucíon del problema, no dude en exponerla.

Estoy en una paradoja, o continuo con este proyecto (que supuse que seria más facil de llevar a cabo) y los sigo molestando, o realizo como lo decia antes un diseño del foro que se haya realizado eficazmente (por las dudas bobine el transformador con tap central, cosa que me dé libertad previendo la no funcionabilidad de este proyecto).


----------



## Cacho (Feb 21, 2009)

Alejandrodb2006 dijo:
			
		

> Estoy en una paradoja, o continuo con este proyecto (que supuse que seria más facil de llevar a cabo) y los sigo molestando, o realizo como lo decia antes un diseño del foro que se haya realizado eficazmente...



Las dos son buenas opciones. Yo soy MUY cabezadura y hasta que no hago funcionar lo que armo, me pongo incordioso... :evil: 

Los condensadores que pusiste en aquel diagrama que posteaste son adecuados para cortarle las oscilaciones. Sería raro que oscilara con esas modificaciones.
Si están puestos (lo más cerca posible de los TR, idealmente soldados en las patas correspondientes) y se sigue calentando todo (sin osciloscopio para comprobar la oscilación) habrá que suponer que NO está oscilando y empezar a medir corrientes por aquí y allá.
Antes sacame de una duda: ¿Los pads de soldadura del 548 no se tocan? En el PCB que posteaste están MUY cerquita.

Pasado eso, no estoy seguro de los valores de las R, que apenas se ven en el diagrama, pero por lo que llego a entender la corriente que circula por el 639 debería ser del orden de los 30/40mA. "Adiviné" valores de resistencias que me dieron 33,3mA, un valor bastante normal. 
Medí la caída de voltaje en la R de su emisor (creo que es de 47Ω) y calculá cuánta corriente hay ahí.

El voltaje entre C y E del 548 debería ser de poquito más de 1,4V. Fijate si se cumple y si no, ajustá el pote de 100Ω para que así sea.

Por último, medí la caída de tensión en las R de colector de los BDs para saber cuánta corriente están manejando.
Después, la caída en las R de 2W. Como adivinarás, tienen que ser iguales todas las corrientes esas. Si no lo son, hay un corto por ahí.

Si te hartás de ese circuito,  hay uno acá que funciona muy bien, y tiene bastante similitud, sólo que usa una fuente partida (como bobinaste el transformador así...). Ese tiene MJ2955/3055 pero podés usar tus TIP33/34 sin drama.
La versión mejorada de ese circuito se parece también. Es un poco más compleja nada más y podés usar los mismos TIP.

Saludos


----------



## Guest (Feb 21, 2009)

Alejandrodb2006 dijo:
			
		

> el problema en cuanto a la calibración es que nunca funciono como deberia, por un lado, al alimentar la etapa esta representa una gran caida de tensión, en vacio tiene 57 V (la fuente), luego de conectar la etapa decae en el orden de los 5 a los 15 volts, el preset de 100k que se encarga de regular la tensión a la mitad funciona bien, no así el que regula la corriente de reposo (preset de 100Ω), que en la posición de menor resistencia del preset (0 Ω) calibra la misma entre 90 a 100mA, y esto no se puede remediar ya que el preset llegó a su tope, (aumentando la resistividad del preset, se incrementa la corriente de reposo).
> Estoy en una paradoja, o continuo con este proyecto (que supuse que seria más facil de llevar a cabo) y los sigo molestando, o realizo como lo decia antes un diseño del foro que se haya realizado eficazmente (por las dudas bobine el transformador con tap central, cosa que me dé libertad previendo la no funcionabilidad de este proyecto).



La caida de la tension en la fuente es demasiada, se podrai decir que existe un coroto circuito o algo handa muy mal con tu fuente de alimentacion, te recomiedo que la revises bien colocandole cargas ya sea un foco a alguan resistencia de gran potencia; en fin, ya hace muhco tiempo que tire la revista donde estaba el articulo del amplificador y no puedo comparar el diagrama de aquel entonces con el que colocas, asi que para mi pensar que puede tener errores tanto en los valores como en el dibujo del esquematico, pero para que no te la compliques dejame decirte que cuando logre ajustarlo y ponerlo en funcionamiento no me agrado mucho, pero... aqui te dejo un diseño de la misma potencia y 100% comprobado que trabaja, y si te animas a ensamblarlo te daras cuenta de que puedes reciclar los componentes del que tienes ya armado.

Saludos.


----------



## Alejandrodb2006 (Feb 21, 2009)

Cacho, los pad's del 548 no se tocan, una vez finalizado los circuitos en el PCBWizard, los paso a photoshop, retoco algunas cosas, quito algún area de cobre que me paresca prudente hacer desaparecer, etc, en este caso "achiqué" la pista del emisor del 548.

Abajo, despues de una pasada por el photoshop se logran ver con claridad los valores de los componentes.

En cuanto a lo que me propones, (medir tensiones y corrientes varias) lo voy a llevar a cabo esta semana.

Muy bueno el circuito que me pasaste, estoy entre ese, el de luciperro y uno que me paso un profesor hace 2 años, un siemens de 50W, abajo está el diagrama, la ICMax debe de estar incorrecta (es muy poco para ser clase AB) pero el transformador me tira mas corriente de la que necesito, por ende llego y me sobra, pegale una ojeada y dime que opinas.

Luciperro, probe el transformador con una lampara y tira bien, no hay caida de voltaje ni nada que se asemeje, muy bueno el diseño y además está probado, hubiera comenzado así y me ahorraba el incordio.

Evidentemente la corriente de reposo está preestablecida por los diodos..., no?

Muchas gracias a ambos muchachos, cuando me decida en como proceder les aviso.


----------



## Cacho (Feb 22, 2009)

Bienvenido al audio...

Estas cuestiones de preferencias son muy personales y subjetivas. El amplificador que armaste y los dos que te pasé tienen una etapa de salida que me gusta, son Sziklai y a mi oído son las que mejor suenan, las más "musicales".
El que te pasó Luciperrro es Darlington y este último es un Cuasi Complementario.
En ese orden los prefiero. Insisto, es personal.

Por otro lado, prefiero los pares diferenciales en la entrada (dobles o simples) y las alimentaciones partidas, otro poroto para los que te pasé. Otra vez, opinión personal.

Por diseño, esquivaría el Siemens. Como funcionar, parecería funcionar, pero controlar la corriente de reposo de esa manera (preset y NTC) no me gusta. Además no es tan distinto al de Luciperrro... Me quedo con el de él entre los dos, que con los tres diodos y la R lo hace de manera clásica y muy confiable.
Por sobre ese, el que armaste (tiene un amplificador de voltaje además de un TR de entrada), y por sobre ese, los que te pasé.

Cuando midas las tensiones del tuyo contá cómo te fue.
Saludos


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Feb 22, 2009)

El problema con esos amplificador, en especial el de Luciperro y el Siemens, es que usan directamente el VAS como amplificador de la tensión de entrada, sin ninguna etapa adaptadora previa. De funcionar...va a funcionar, pero la susceptibilidad al ruido de la fuente es inmensa y no tenes el rechazo al riple de la alimentación que tendrías con un par diferencial con fuente de corriente a la entrada. Como serán de susceptibles al ripple, que en su época se usaban con una fuente de alimentación regulada (si no querías zumbido, claro) que al final costaba mas que el propio amplificador.El esquema sin par diferencial tiene cosas muy buenas, como la estabilidad ante oscilaciones y el gran ancho de banda, pero hoy en día ya no se usan, para audio al menos.

Lamentablemente, esos diseños son muy, pero muy viejos, incluso mas viejos que los que salen en el libro "Sistemas de Sonido", de la difunta FAPESA. Considerando que estamos en el año 2009, sería una excelente idea *que descartaras todos esos amplificador* y usaras alguno de los que te pasó San_Cacho, o similares que hay en el foro, por que vas a tener muchos menos problemas con un diseño mas sólido y eficiente.

Si tu problema es un amor irrenunciable a los diseños vintage, te recomiendo que compres las plaquetas impresas del amplificador de 40W de FAPESA, que es simple de ajustar y aramar, y si no conseguís toda la información, la escaneo y te la paso...pero yo ni me gastaría en pensar en ese amplificador...

Saludos!


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Feb 22, 2009)

Antes de que te suicides y me mandes al diablo, como no lo he leido por ahí te recomiendo el siguiente orden de pruebas para *NO QUEMAR NADA*:

0- Primero hace lo que sigue con todo apagado, ta claro?
1- Poné un capacitor de 100pF entre B y C del BC639, pero solo ponele el capacitor a ese transistor y a ningun otro.
2- Ajustá el trimpot de 100 ohms de la base del BC548 para maxima resistencia medida desde el emisor del transistor. Con eso te aseguras de que la corriente de reposo sea mínima (me parece que este es el problema que tenés).
3- Ajustá el trimpot de 100K a la mitad del recorrido.
4- Prendé la porquería con la lámpara serie puesta y tocá un poco para ver si algo agarra mucha temperatura, si es así, apagá y contame que se calentó.

Acá aclaro una cosa: Si bien el método de Fogonazo funciona bien, no es el mas seguro que se puede usar, como ya te habrás dado cuenta. El ensayo mas seguro es con una fuente de alimentación variable, de forma arrancar con una tensión baja e ir subiendo progresivamente. Mientras se hace esto, deberías tener amperímetros en las líneas de alimentación y monitorear que la corriente se mantenga en valores razonables (menos de 100mA) a medida que aumentas la tensión de alimentación. Si ves que una corriente se pianta, pues bajamos la tensión de nuevo y todo sigue como antes. Pero como no se si tenes un fuente variable, sigamos con esta historia.

5- Si nada levanta temperatura y la lámpara está apagada o casi, todo pinta bien, así que vamos a ajustar la tensión de reposo a 1/2 Vcc. Usando el trimpot de 100K, dale manija para un lado u otro hasta que esta tensión valga Vcc/2, midiendo entre las dos resistencias de 0.33 ohms y masa.
6- Una vez cumplido lo anterior, ya le podes meter audio* A BAJO VOLUMEN*, y se debe escuchar, no importa la distorsión, pero se debe escuchar. Si se escucha y nada se hierve, estamos JOYA, así que apagamos, le sacamos el audio, ponemos la entrada a *masa* y prendemos de nuevo, aún con la lámpara puesta.
7- Ahora vamos a ajustar la corriente de reposo, así que ponemos un voltímetro en la escala mas pequeña entre los colectores del TIP34 y del TIP33 y le empezamos a dar manija al trimpot de 100 ohms *LENTAMENTE* hasta que la tensión del voltímetro llegue a 0.66*Iq (si Iq=40mA te debería medir cerca de 27milivolts, se entiende?). Ahora los transistores se calientan un poco mas o menos dependiendo del disipador que estes usando. Si nada se va al diablo y tenes que llamar a los bomberos, esperás unos 15 minutos y volves a medir entre los colectores. Si la tensión cambió un poco, la reajustas para que el mismo valor que antes, y aguantas un poco la ganas de saltar y tomar  cerveza. Si todo sigue sin fuego, apagamos la porquería y le sacamos la lámpara y el corto de la entrada.
8- Ahora ya podemos encender el coso sin la lámpara y darle señal de audio y se debería escuchar...bien, el amplificador no es gran cosa, así que maravillas no vamos a ver. Si te gusta como anda, ya podés ir a la esquina, comprar cerveza, llamar las chicas...y el resto ya lo conocés.   

Saludos!


----------



## Cacho (Feb 22, 2009)

ezavalla dijo:
			
		

> Con eso te aseguras de que la corriente de reposo sea mínima (me parece que este es el problema que tenés).



Si que sí...
Me da la misma impresión haciendo cuentas con los valores de las R.
Por la corriente del VA (tomándola de 20mA),  las bases de los drivers quedan a más o menos 5,7V una de la otra (sin el 548).
Este 548 puede variar esa tensión desde 5,4V hasta 3,25V si no hice mal las cuentas. Eso es mucho.
Si invertís el orden de los componentes (quedarían 47Ω, pot100Ω y 120Ω de arriba hacia abajo en el diagrama) el asunto debería mejorar bastante.
Así debería moverse de  0,7V a 3V, poco más o menos.

De todas maneras, los condensadores "por si la oscilación" son una buena idea, sobre todo (como ya te dijo EZ) el del BC639.

Saludos


----------



## Alejandrodb2006 (Feb 22, 2009)

Si tienes los esquemas de los circuitos fapesa y me los puedes pasar estaria agradecido, a un amigo se le quemó una placa y nunca pudimos encontrar los diagramas.
El problema que tengo con el circuito que me indicó san cacho, es que proporciona 60 wrms, cuando personalmente estoy apuntando a unos 40 o 50Wrms, ¿si al mismo circuito lo alimento con +/- 28, estaria logrando potencias que no se excedan de los 50Wrms?
la corriente de reposo que tengo calibrada es la minima que se puede lograr, ya que entre B y C del 548 hay 0Ω de resistividad, ergo entre B y E hay maxima resistividad, por ende ese no es el problema, pero la C de reposo nunca la pude bajar de 90 o 100mA.
El trimpot de 100K lo tengo en la mitad seteado, con el mismo logro la 1/2 de la Vcc en el punto de union de las r's de salida.
Todo los demas lo voy a estar realizando esta semana.

P.D:San cacho, yo tambien habia pensado invertir la posición de esas resistencias, me parece una buena idea, luego de probar todo, y si no funciona como deberia, lo llevaré a cabo.


----------



## Cacho (Feb 22, 2009)

Hola de nuevo

De 50 a 60W poca diferencia vas a notar en el volumen. De todas formas, alimentando cualquiera de los que te pasé con menos voltaje podés lograr los 50W que querés.
Te recomiendo alimentarlos con +-30V si querés 50W, porque es esperable una caída (leve, pero caída al fin) en la fuente cuando aparezca consumo.
En este otro tema ya se armó el amplificador este. Por si le pifié al número, empieza en el post #44.
En el #33 hay un PCB que dibujé rapidito,* pero que no probé ni garantizo* para el 3A. Si te da por hacer ese y te sirve el impreso, revisalo y usalo.

Del Fapesa... Calculo que si busças por el foro debe estar. Hay uno que sospecho que es el amplificador en cuestión acá: https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/about16349.html Si resulta no ser el Fapesa, seguro que anda.

Volviendo al amplificador tuyo, entre B y C del 548 no podés nunca tener 0Ω. Como mínimo tenés los 120Ω de la resistencia.
Si la lectura da 0Ω, entonces estás midiendo algo mal o el 548 está en corto.

Saludos


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Feb 22, 2009)

San_Cacho dijo:
			
		

> ezavalla dijo:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Es que no vas a llegar a 0.7V   , las ecuaciones son (para el BC548):
Si consideramos que la resistencia del divisor, vista del lado del colector es R1 y vista del lado del emisor es R2, entonces tenemos:
Vce/(R1+R2) = Vbe/R2 así que Vce, la tensión colector-emisor del multiplicador Vbe que controla la corriente es:
Vce = Vbe (1+R1/R2) y esta Vce es la que polariza la salida en clase AB.
Si pones el pote al mango "para arriba" (ver el circuito) tenes:
Vce(min) = 0.7*(1+120/147) = 1.27 V y al mango para el otro lado es:
Vce(max) = 0.7*(1+220/47) = 4.97 V.
EL problema es que la Vce(min) es muy alta para un par Sziklai, *así yo cambiaría solamente la resistencia de 120 ohms por una de 82 ohms* (lo que te daría una Vce(min) de alrededor de 1 voltio y una Vce(max) de alrededor de 3 V), claro que luego de hacer las pruebas como te dije antes, para ver si es eso o hay algun otro mambo.

A las resistencias las podes invertir como vos decís pero queda muy estrecho el rango de ajuste y el valor mas alto está muy cerca del límite inferior de las suma de las Vbe del par de salida.

Sinceramente, me pinta que este circuito era uno de salida cuasi-complementaria y alguna mente turbulenta lo cambió a un par Sziklai sin darle bola al multiplicador Vbe.

Saludos!


----------



## Alejandrodb2006 (Feb 22, 2009)

Correcto, tengo los 120Ω entre B y C, pero no puse que tenia 120Ω para que no se preste a confuciones.
El factor delimitante en realidad no es el volumen, sino el parlante de 60w que tengo, por eso no me quiero exceder de los 50 wrms.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Feb 22, 2009)

Alejandrodb2006 dijo:
			
		

> Si tienes los esquemas de los circuitos fapesa y me los puedes pasar estaria agradecido, a un amigo se le quemó una placa y nunca pudimos encontrar los diagramas.



Aguantame a que lo escanee y te los subo. De cual amplificador querés el esquema: 15, 20, 25 o 40W (es que son varias hojas viste?)



			
				Alejandrodb2006 dijo:
			
		

> El problema que tengo con el circuito que me indicó san cacho, es que proporciona 60 wrms, cuando personalmente estoy apuntando a unos 40 o 50Wrms, ¿si al mismo circuito lo alimento con +/- 28, estaria logrando potencias que no se excedan de los 50Wrms?



Seguro...sobre 8 ohms. Prms =  V^2 / (2*RL) = (25^2) / (2*8) = 39Wrms



			
				Alejandrodb2006 dijo:
			
		

> la corriente de reposo que tengo calibrada es la minima que se puede lograr, ya que entre B y C del 548 hay 0Ω de resistividad, ergo entre B y E hay maxima resistividad, por ende ese no es el problema, pero la C de reposo nunca la pude bajar de 90 o 100mA.



Fijate lo que dice san_cacho! No podes tener 0 ohm entre C-B. Si es eso...o palmó el transistor o el PCB está mal



			
				Alejandrodb2006 dijo:
			
		

> P.D:San cacho, yo tambien habia pensado invertir la posición de esas resistencias, me parece una buena idea, luego de probar todo, y si no funciona como deberia, lo llevaré a cabo.



Fijate los calculos en mi respuesta anterior.

Saludos!


----------



## Alejandrodb2006 (Feb 22, 2009)

Si puedes, todos, pero sino el de 40 estaria bien, con respecto a los 0Ω, en mi ultimo comentario está la respuesta, hay entre B y C 120Ω.



			
				ezavalla dijo:
			
		

> Fijate los calculos en mi respuesta anterior.
> 
> Saludos!



Ok.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Feb 22, 2009)

Alejandrodb2006 dijo:
			
		

> Si puedes, todos, pero sino el de 40 estaria bien, con respecto a los 0Ω, en mi ultimo comentario está la respuesta, hay entre B y C 120Ω.



Sep...entonces OK.



			
				Alejandrodb2006 dijo:
			
		

> ezavalla dijo:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Si lo queres hacer rápido y tenes los materiales, hace lo que dice San_Cacho e invertí el valor de las resistencias de 47 y 120 ohms, para probar anda bien y no tenes que gastar extra. Así la Vce va andar entre 0.84 V y 1.55 V, y vas a poder ajustar mejor la corriente de reposo (y seguramente te de 0 mA en las condiciones del ensayo que te dije).

Saludos!


----------



## Cacho (Feb 22, 2009)

El Bo*udo Este dijo:
			
		

> Este 548 puede variar esa tensión desde 5,4V hasta 3,25V si no hice mal las cuentas.


    
Sí hice mal las cuentas... Al final resté mal.
Neurona de domingo.
Y no soy el único


			
				ezavalla dijo:
			
		

> Vce(min) = 0.7*(1+120/147) = 1.27 V y al mango para el otro lado es:
> Vce(max) = 0.7*(1+220/47) = 4.97 V.


La cuenta está bien, la transcripción final no. Son 3,97V, EZ.

Yo mandé una estimación en las corrientes y llegué (poco más o menos) a la misma diferencia entre extremos que vos (0,57V). Después sí me fui para cualquier lado. A lapicera y cabeza no da para hacerlo muy complicado.




			
				San_Cacho dijo:
			
		

> Así debería moverse de  0,7V a 3V, poco más o menos.





			
				ezavalla dijo:
			
		

> Es que no vas a llegar a 0.7V





			
				ezavalla dijo:
			
		

> invertí el valor de las resistencias ...Así la Vce va andar entre 0.84 V y 1.55 V...


Dame un poquito 'e changüí, che...    
Para ser una estimación de domingo con partido, cerveza y a lapicera no estaba tan mal...  

Eso sí, con +-28V la potencia RMS es de 48W sobre 8Ω. 
Se te escapó un 25 en vez del 28 (¿o estás calculando la caída y la distancia de la onda al riel de alimentación?)

Gracias por las correcciones
Un gran saludo.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Feb 22, 2009)

San_Cacho dijo:
			
		

> Eso sí, con +-28V la potencia RMS es de 48W sobre 8Ω.
> Se te escapó un 25 en vez del 28 (¿o estás calculando la caída y la distancia de la onda al riel de alimentación?)



Sep, son mas o menos tres volt de caída en los transistores de potencia y el riel...por decir algo vió? Es que es así como va a trabajar el amplificador en la realidad.

Saludos y un abrazo!


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Feb 22, 2009)

Acá subo toda la información del amplificador FAPESA de 40 watts. El libro de origen es *Sistemas de Sonido 3º Edición*, de 1977, publicado por Edicient Editores y basado en material técnico de Philips y FAPESA (*así que el copyright es de Edicient*) aunque yo lo compré en 1982. Yo creo que ya no existe disponible, pero en la época tenía cosas interesantes.

Este amplificador decían que era muuuyyy bueno, y yo lo escuché pero nunca lo armé. Y sonaba lindo, pero eso es de hace casi 30 años.

Saludos!


----------



## Alejandrodb2006 (Mar 3, 2009)

pospuse por un par de dias modificar el diseño que estoy realizando, ya que un primo queria que le arme un amplificador que resultara barato, por la poca cantidad de componentes opte por el que presentó Luciperro, pero luci, tengo 2 dudas, ¿la inductancia de cuanto debe de ser?, ya que no cuento con alambre 1.5, pero si 1.15, (y la gente que vende alambres y materiales  para el bobinador están de vacaciones) queria saber si tambien sirve.
2: ¿los BD's deben montarse en disipadores?, gracias.


----------



## Cacho (Mar 3, 2009)

Hola Alejandro

No me acordaba del amplificador de Luciperrro en la otra página!
Te había dicho que fueras al hilo donde estaba el amplificador donde estaba el diseño... Qué mal que me hace dormir poco   

Los BDs estimo que no se van a calentar demasiado, pero igual montarlos en un disipador no estaría de más (tendrían que disipar alrededrode 1W en el peor de los casos). Si los ponés en el de los TIP no creo que haya problemas.
En lo de la bobina, en pablin hay una parte donde dan una fórmula para calcularlas. Calculás la del original, y te fijás cuántas vueltas de tu alambre necesitás para lograr el mismo valor.

Saludos


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Ago 6, 2011)

user300 dijo:
			
		

> Tengo unas cuantas dudas del circuito de el amplificador Fapesa,  os las señalo en la foto que pongo aquí abajo.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Amigo, bueno respondiendo a lo que preguntas. La entrada de audio al amplificador se toma entre C1 respecto de GND.
Sobre las letras mostradas en determinados puntos, pueden ser "test point", puntos de prueba para ajuste o reparacion del mismo, o bien pueden indicar que dichos componentes a los que asocia se monten fuera del PCB,  seria bueno echarle un vistazo al comentario que deberia haber en la hoja de datos sobre ese circuito.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ago 24, 2011)

Donde está C1 es la entrada de señal de audio. (medio del Jack de entrada)
Lo que marcaste con el rombo azul es la masa de la entrada de audio. (masa del Jack de entrada)

El negativo que va *a la fuente y al parlante* es el de la derecha que tiene un menos (-)

*Va* debería medir exactamente la mitad de la fuente de alimentación , en este caso quedará en 30 Vdc.

Regular el potenciómetro R8 de 1 k permite establecer la corriente de reposo que atraviesa --> TR5 - R17 - R18 - TR6 , algo de 40 mA creo

Los puntos J - D - H son para conectar los dos díodos de protección (apuntando hacia arriba)

Pero los puntos : A - B - C - D - E - F son para conectar la protección contra cortocircuitos , se puede poner o no. Se necesita osciloscopio para calibrarla

Ver el archivo adjunto 51280


Los transistores BD182 se reemplazan por:

2N3055
TIP3055
TIP33
TIP35 <----


----------



## pandacba (Ago 25, 2011)

user300 dijo:
			
		

> Tengo unas cuantas dudas del circuito de el amplificador Fapesa,  os las señalo en la foto que pongo aquí abajo.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lo qeu esta marcado con letras es donde va conectado el ciruito de protección, en el foro esta el esquema completo con la protección eso es solo una parte 

Esta en hilo reparar viejas placas RCA o en historia del audio en argentina y proximamente una versión más nueva del mismo equema

Eso que preguntas no es un potenciometro es un preset para ajustar la corriente de reposo.

Ya en otro lugar se te dio precisiones sobre este amplificador

Dos metros acab a de resubir la parte que te falta

Due pensar que tengo un par de esas placas originales y otras dos armadas con las resistencias Iskra


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ago 25, 2011)

Tengo ese equipo armado completo con los BD139 y BD140 que venían apareados en una bolsita. Pre de Fapesa.

Y de salida los BD183 también apareados. Tengo que bajarlo del altillo y ponerlo a funcionar nuevamente .

Cada canal consume 1,2 Ampere y el transformador *es de 6*  , capacitores Siemens para chasis. Y cada transistor tiene un disipador como para 40 W así que tranquilo con el Derating 

Esa protección que subí no es la de este amplificador de 40 (aunque le iría perfectamente *cambiando las letras* ) , es la del de 50 (fuente partida 30+30 y entrada diferencial) , lo interesante que tiene es la segunda parte , que funciona y se gatilla como un tiristor y es excelente para *cortocircuitos permanentes* , donde el corcuito de un solo transistor solo limita y en caso que no aguante alguna resistencia de emisor . . . a la lona 

Te acordás donde puse el link de las plaquetas del RCA de 200 , quizás todavía quede alguno y se lo podríamos pasar al muchacho nuevo que subió ese circuito , tal vez le interese.

Saludos !


----------



## pandacba (Ago 25, 2011)

La de 50 funte partida, que es la que plaquetodo comercializo como 100-76 que es de 100W
Tiene una calidad de sondio increible mejor Que la RCA 130 auque ambas derivan de las RCA

Tengo un ampli con dos placas y una placa sin utilizar 

La de 50 tenes el boletin Fapesa? si es asi subilo donde posteamos el resto, ahora me queddo la duda si en reparar viejas placas RCA me parece

El esquema de la de 200W RCA la tengo, deberia subir el esquema con la equivalencia de trnaisotres,

Vos decis de los que vendian la placa con los transistores? si esa esta en uno de los temas del grupo


----------



## moises95 (Ago 25, 2011)

Entonces el fapesa de 40watts que hay que ponerle mas circuitos apartes, no le vale el primero que hay?? ¿No lo puedo dejar sin protecciones?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ago 25, 2011)

Como no tenés osciloscopio , no se la pongas


----------



## moises95 (Ago 25, 2011)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Como no tenés osciloscopio , no se la pongas



Entonces armo el circuito normal que hay al principio del foro ¿no? 


Otra pregunta aparte:

¿Es facil manejar un osciloscopio o saber leerlo?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ago 25, 2011)

El circuito es éste el que subío Ezavalla en el post #_*30*_ 

No es dificil , pero hay que aprender , hay unos digitales bastante interesantes como el que compró Cacho.


----------



## pandacba (Ago 25, 2011)

User300 lamentablemente nada se aprende a la velocidad que tu prentendes, una de las bases del conocimiento es la lectura, sin ella no vas a ningún lado, y ser paciente, probar experimentar pero de apoco para ir haciendo los pasos lógicos, que me permitiran cimentar conocimientos y adquirir experiencia.

Un premio Nobel argentino dijo *"Tiempo y esfuerzo, son necesarios para cualquier logro"*

Si vas más de prisa no apenderas y terminaras estrellao(o mueto si no tienes precauciones)


----------



## moises95 (Sep 3, 2011)

Necesito ayuda con el tema de la tierra del amplificador fapesa de 40w.
Antes de poner la dudas dejo el esquema este:

http://img685.imageshack.us/img685/132/fapesaa.png



Abajo a la derecha el donde va el altavoz, ese - ¿es el negativo de la fuente? Si es el de la fuente o el del jack, a la izquierda que hay otro punto abierto, deberia de poner tambien la misma tierra que puse en la derecha ¿no?. Por ejemplo si en la derecha puse la tierra del jack, en la izquieda igual.

Despues esta a la izquierda donde la resistencia R3, un simbolito de tierra, ¿Esa tierra es de la fuente o del jack? Y el otro simbolito de tierra  del condensador c2 de la fuente va a tierra de la fuente ¿no?

Dosmetros me dijo que en la derecha iba la tierra de la fuente, pero ahora tengo duda si a la izquierda igual. 

Y el recuadro en rojo que he puesto, ¿Eso que es? Parece la entrada de algo pero no tiene puntito ni nada. ¿Que es?


----------



## Fogonazo (Sep 3, 2011)

moises95 dijo:


> .....Abajo a la derecha el donde va el altavoz, ese - ¿es el negativo de la fuente? .........


En un diagrama esquemático *NO* es importante donde poner GND de la fuente de alimentación, cuando lo armas *SI es muy importante.*
Dale una leida a esto, la parte de conexión de etapas a la fuente:
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/algunas-pautas-diseno-fuentes-alimentacion-audio-17791/


----------



## moises95 (Sep 3, 2011)

Fogonazo dijo:


> En un diagrama esquemático *NO* es importante donde poner GND de la fuente de alimentación, cuando lo armas *SI es muy importante.*
> Dale una leida a esto, la parte de conexión de etapas a la fuente:
> https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/algunas-pautas-diseno-fuentes-alimentacion-audio-17791/



Miraré haber si lo entiendo.

Otra cosa ¿Son correctos estos remplazos? y hay otros que necesito ayuda porque no le encuentro reemplazo por si sabeis alguno.

El bd185 por 2N5190
El bd139 por tip31
del bc148 no encuentro reemplazo, ¿sabeis reemplazo para este?
el bd 182 por el tip35 
 el bd140 no encuentro reemplazo, ¿Cual peude ser?
 el bc157 tampoco encuentro

Otra cosa, ¿la sensibildad que tienes es muy poca para conctarla al pc o al mp3?
Tiene 440mV


----------



## pandacba (Sep 3, 2011)

Para el BC148 pone el BC548
Para l  BC157 pone el BC557

BD139/140 son transistores eurropeos donde vives? pone TIP29/30
BD182 pone TIP33


----------



## crimson (Ago 26, 2015)

Tuve que reparar un viejo Audinac, lamentablemente las etapas de potencia se incineraron, así que, como era fuente simple a +54V hice un par de mis viejas y queridas Fapesa 40W, que funcionaban con +60V, recuerdo de mi adolescencia, cuando compraba los transistores en Elko, cuando estaba en la calle Virrey Ceballos... ¡Ya me había olvidado de lo bien que funcionan! Les dejo una simulación en el .rar y las placas en el .pdf.


Saludos C


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ago 26, 2015)

Sip , es increible lo bien que suena a pesar de la fuente simple (capacitor de salida) y la entrada simple (no diferencial)


----------



## pandacba (Ago 26, 2015)

Veo que la nostalgias de buenos tiempos nos toca; les comparto un esquema propuesto por Philips en 1981 para un ampli de 25W 8 fuente simétrica entrada, diferecial de buena calidad.
Me voy a hacer tiempo y recopilar el mismo esquema que nos muestra Crimson de aquellos clásicos fapesa, pero en versiones de 50W y 100W con transistores darlington y simetria complementaria
Otras versiones como las que coocemos pero salida complemetaria
También uno circuiot de alta calidad de 50W fuente partida entrada diferencial, también en versiones de 100W y 180W que animo que armen porque suenan muy pero muy bien.

Si la de 40 nos maravilla hoy como suena, las versiones de alta calidad no los descepcionara
Les dejo algunos de los tantos circuitos a modo de anticipo.


----------



## Juan Carlos Hernández Púa (Ago 27, 2015)

Pandacba, a mis 49 años me encanta recordar mis tiempos de estudiante con éstos magníficos circuitos. En cuanto puedas los publicas. Un saludo.

Grande Crimson ¡¡¡¡¡. Magnífico aporte. Muchas gracias y un saludo.


----------



## Juan Carlos Hernández Púa (May 31, 2016)

Crinsom por favor, dime el bias de ésta fapesa que me parece que me voy a animar.
Posibles reemplazos para el 2n5551 ¿¿¿.
Gracias y un abrazo.


----------



## crimson (May 31, 2016)

Hola Juan Carlos, la Icq recomendada era de 20mA. El 2N5551 del multiplicador de Vbe lo podés reemplazar por un 2N3904 o por un MPSA42, el truco es que las patas sean CBE, para que la "espalda" del transistor toque el disipador y tenga buen contacto térmico.
Saludos C


----------



## Juan Carlos Hernández Púa (Jun 1, 2016)

Buen día Crimson, realizando la lista de componentes, he visto que algunos condensadores electrolíticos de 100 microfaradios de la simulación, han sido sustituidos en la placa por 47 micros. Supongo que el cambio no afecta al funcionamiento, en todo caso, como los tengo que comprar ¿ Pido 100 o 47 microfaradios ?. o lo que es lo mismo ¿ los valores del PCB ó de la simulación ¿
Gracias y un abrazo.
P.D.: He elegido éste circuito porque a parte que me encanta, tengo TODOS los elementos necesarios escepto resistencias y condensadores "baratos", los "gordos" ya los tengo, me va a salir el circuito estéreo por 5 euros, unos 7 dólares.


----------



## crimson (Jun 1, 2016)

Lo que pasa es que primero hago la simulación, luego la placa y por último la armo... y ahí me doy cuenta que me falta algún componente y lo reemplazo por lo más parecido. El cambio a último momento se debe a mi extrema pereza para ir a comprar componentes...
El dibujo de la disposición de componentes está tomado de la placa, que está funcionando OK.
Saludos C


----------



## Juan Carlos Hernández Púa (Jul 27, 2016)

Tras realizar el Sinclair voy a hacer el Fapesa de 40 watios  posteado por Crimson. Ya dispongo de todos los materiales y ahora me falta disponer de tiempo.
Cuando monto un circuito me gusta documentarme sobre el mismo; he leído toda la información disponible sobre Fapesa en el foro ( además de éste circuito, el puente de 250 watios y el magnífico previo que lo acompaña ). En la fantástica explicación del circuito de 40 watios hace referencias por su similitud al de 25 watios.
Ahí va mi ruego. Por favor ?podríais publicar la parte del manual técnico de Fapesa del circuito de 25 watios ??.
Gracias y un saludo.


----------



## crimson (Jul 27, 2016)

Está por acá Juan Carlos:_ https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/468520/ _Saludos C


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 27, 2016)

Y aqui : 
_ https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/321737/ _ 
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/138501/


----------



## Juan Carlos Hernández Púa (Ago 6, 2016)

Como ya sabéis he retomado éste hobbye de la electrónica después de unos obligados años de inactividad y con la finalidad de relajarme un poco.
Pues bien os anexo unas fotos para que veáis como han cambiado las cosas.
Las fotos hablan por sí solas: condensadores de la misma capacidad prácticamente han reducido su tamaño a una quinta parte y aquí SI " el tamaño importa". Por eso suena tan bien el Sinclair que realicé recientemente.
Lleva dos de 10000 microfaradios y 40 voltios y compararlo en la tercera foto con uno moderno y nada malo de 12000 microfaradios y 50 voltios ( y lleva uno por rama de alimentación ).
En las otras fotos veis como han quedado ensamblados en sus disipadores unos 2N3055 de Motorola  y unos ST actuales ( los Motorola tienen más de 30 años y están sin estrenar ).
Un abrazo.


----------



## Juan Carlos Hernández Púa (Ago 10, 2016)

Ya tenemos el chasis, la fuente ( 50 voltios y 15000 microfaradios de filtrado ) y los finales ( 2N3055 Motorola )  del Fapesa.
Un saludo.


----------



## Juan Carlos Hernández Púa (Ago 11, 2016)

Me he leído TODA la información contenida en este foro sobre los circuitos Fapesa. Magnífico trabajo  maravillosos circuitos perfectamente documentados. Lástima de su desaparición. En dos casos he visto que para grandes potencias usa un ingenioso y sencillo circuito con un transistor para invertir en fase la señal y atacar en modo puente dos etapas de potencia. Hasta ahí todo claro, pero lo que me ha sorprendido es que elimina el condensador grande de la salida cuando usa esa configuración y ataca a los altavoces sin el citado condensador . Es correcto ????. En todo caso si a las Fapesa que estoy haciendo ( obviamente con el condensador ) le añado a voluntad el circuito puente del transistor cuando desee que trabajen en puente ???? Tendría que eliminar el meritado condensador ( lo que sería una faena ) o no sería necesario ??????.
Gracias y un saludo.


----------



## Fogonazo (Ago 11, 2016)

Juan Carlos Hernández Púa dijo:


> Me he leído TODA la información contenida en este foro sobre los circuitos Fapesa. Magnífico trabajo  maravillosos circuitos perfectamente documentados. Lástima de su desaparición. En dos casos he visto que para grandes potencias usa un ingenioso y sencillo circuito con un transistor para invertir en fase la señal y atacar en modo puente dos etapas de potencia. Hasta ahí todo claro, pero lo que me ha sorprendido es que elimina el condensador grande de la salida cuando usa esa configuración y ataca a los altavoces sin el citado condensador . Es correcto ????. En todo caso si a las Fapesa que estoy haciendo ( obviamente con el condensador ) le añado a voluntad el circuito puente del transistor cuando desee que trabajen en puente ???? Tendría que eliminar el meritado condensador ( lo que sería una faena ) o no sería necesario ??????.
> Gracias y un saludo.



El amplificador puente Fapesa consistía en 2 amplificadores idénticos trabajando a unos 60Vcc de alimentación cada uno y alimentados en señal por 2 simétricas (Idénticas e invertidas en fase). 
Cada una de estas etapas tenía, sobre la salida a parlante una tensión de 30Vcc (Vcc/2) sobre la que se "Montaba" la salida de audio.
Si conectas el parlante entre 2 tensiones de 30Vcc *NO* hace falta discriminar la componente de continua ya que se encuentra presente en ambos bornes del parlante, es decir *NO* hace falta capacitor. 

Si estas armando las placas originales Fapesa con capacitor para conexión simple y deseas conectarlas en puente, simplemente dejas el capacitor, pero este será redundante.

La fuente de alimentación para una amplificador 40W+ 40W *NO* te alcanza para alimentar las mismas etapas trabajando en puente.


----------



## Juan Carlos Hernández Púa (Ago 11, 2016)

Gracias Fogonazo. He obtenido exactamente con los materiales que veis en las fotos anteriores exactamente 51,6 voltios ???? Es suficiente ???. El circuito será el de Crimson de unos post mas arriba. Lo digo por que es un buen recurso a usar además de que tengo los escasos componentes necesarios  para el circuito inversor.
Gracias un saludo.


----------



## Fogonazo (Ago 11, 2016)

Con 51,6V funciona OK, pero no conseguirás los 40W, estimo solo unos *30W*


----------



## Juan Carlos Hernández Púa (Ago 11, 2016)

Muchísimas gracias. Que Dios le dé una longeva vida plena de salud, fortuna y sexo para entre otras cosas, solucionar con eficacia y prontitud mis dudas en este foro.
Un abrazo.


----------



## amado lora (Ene 16, 2019)

*H*ola amigos saludo a todos. queria agradecer en especial al señor *C*rimson por el aporte de este circuito y a todos que *H*an participado en los comentario de dicho amplificador. este lo *H*ice pero tu*V*e que reducirlo un poco mas ya que donde iba a usarlo el espacio era muy reducido,tu*V*e que simularlo para *LL*e*V*arlo a*-*la tension de 47*-*voltios que ese es el volta*J*e de la consolita mixer que iba a ponerlo a funciona*R*. da buen sonido suena li*M*pio este ampli*FI*cador dado el año y volta*J*e simple que usa. gracias de nue*V*o a todos


----------



## celtronics2011 (May 20, 2019)

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> *Sistemas de Sonido 3º Edición*, de 1977,


Hola  humildemente lo tendras escaneados el libro en mencion , esos libros no deverian de perderse , saludos


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (May 21, 2019)

celtronics2011 dijo:


> Hola  humildemente lo tendras escaneados el libro en mencion , esos libros no deverian de perderse , saludos


No no, solo lo tengo impreso. Alguna vez escaneé algunos amplificadores y los subí al foro, pero se daña mucho el libro al hacerlo...tené en cuenta que tiene casi 40 años en mi poder.


----------



## celtronics2011 (May 21, 2019)

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> No no, solo lo tengo impreso. Alguna vez escaneé algunos amplificadores y los subí al foro, pero se daña mucho el libro al hacerlo...tené en cuenta que tiene casi 40 años en mi poder.



Aqui encontré unos boletines de Fapesa , se deberían reunir esos libros , para mi gustos son muy  valiosos  de la vieja escuela.
Saludos


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Nov 5, 2019)

Hace un tiempo me regalaron este libro de 1972.

Es taaaaan pero taaaaan viejo que los esquemas internos de los amplificadores eran dos o tres transistores y la mayoría se polarizaba con componentes externos en su totalidad.
Los CI usados no existen en ninguna parte asi que los diseños son mas una anecdota que otra cosa. Les dejo parte del indice:


----------

